# Hello! Okie from Muskogee just learning about beekeeping.



## tkishkape (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm t'Kish Kape (Cherokee for "Buck Killer"). I'm an avid gardener, _both veggie and shrubbery_ operating a licensed nursery in Eastern Oklahoma. As evidenced by the moniker hung on me by a revered Grand Uncle, I enjoy being outdoors hunting and fishing... oftentimes when I should be working in the garden or nursery.:shhhh:

Last year my fruit trees, vines and berries suffered from lack of pollenization... only a few butterflies, wasps and flies were out working for me. It was the poorest harvest suffered in 10 years. The answer was simple... no bees.

This year I intend to have several thousand bees working for me.

I have built a total of 5 hives and am in the process of painting them. Pictures to follow.:lookout:


----------



## beegineer (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm not too far from you. If there's anything I can help you with let me know.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource, look forward to the photos.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome. I think you will like it here!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from a fellow veg gardener (love it) and the best of luck with your bees.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from the west coast.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome again!


----------



## TDubs (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm originally from Muskogee, now live in beautiful North Idaho!


----------

